# Just Insured My Motorbike... Pleasantly Surprised



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Just insured my motorbike to use as my winter hack...

I'm 27, with a CU80 from 2007, had 4 years NCB but my last bike insurance lapsed 18 months ago...

Bike is a 2001 Kawasaki GPZ500S, it's kept in the garden, no additional security...

Got cover for riding any bike, commuting & pillion cover...

...£70 for a year!

Can't argue with that!


----------



## Igloo (Oct 18, 2009)

Where the chuff was that from?


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Igloo said:


> Where the chuff was that from?


Always got my bike insurance from here www.thebikeinsurer.co.uk - never found any cheaper. Most of my mates use them as well. Slightly annoying because they phone you within a couple of hours of getting the quote and promise to beat any price although this is usually the case so I don't mind.


----------



## skyinsurance (Jun 9, 2010)

grantwils said:


> ...£70 for a year!
> 
> Can't argue with that!


Indeed, fantastic price there :thumb:


----------



## sjj84 (May 8, 2010)

Good price indeed. I insured my 2002 R1 for £110 a couple of months ago, I'm 26 and it's garaged. That was also through the bik insurer I seem to recall.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

There always cheaper come winter as there's less getting insured on my vtr firestorm i had a couple of year ago there was a massive difference between getting insured in winter and summer.


----------

